

Code Avengers: High School programming the MARVELous way - nkeung
http://blog.codeavengers.com/2012/05/making-high-school-programming-fun.html

======
aggarwalachal
This has some really interesting problems to solve. You should give it a try
even if you know how to program.

I saw this a couple of weeks ago, and they have really improved the user
experience a lot than before.

Keep up the good work guys!

------
richardodgers
This site does a great job of making JavaScript fun to learn. The challenges
help you remember what you have learned. I highly recommend trying it out!

